# Easton pin-nock sizes



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I will soon be buying Navigators so I need to know this info too.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I believe they refer to the size of the throat. For example, the large size will fit an 18 strand 8125 string using .019 halo perfectly; a 16 strand 8125 string using angel perfectly, or a 20 strand 8125 string using .018 crown perfectly.

No clue as to the small one.


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Leighton is correct, the size refers to the throat size of the nocks. Most people just call them "big/large" or "small".
As to what string combos fit small nocks, it is as follows...
16 strand 8125 with halo or crown, 14 strand 8125 with angel. Strand count also applies to FF, ASB, Dyna02...


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

When it refers to G nocks it is the depth of the nocks throat. I tried the shallow .088" depth and it didn't shoot as good as the deeper throat .098".
FWIW


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Leighton said:


> I believe they refer to the size of the throat. For example, the large size will fit an 18 strand 8125 string using .019 halo perfectly; a 16 strand 8125 string using angel perfectly, or a 20 strand 8125 string using .018 crown perfectly.
> 
> No clue as to the small one.



So, If I want a 20 strand Angel Dyneema using Crown serving, I should get the large nocks?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

OK guys, which is it? Do the numbers .088" and .098" refer to the width of the nock or the depth of the nock? Somebody has to know the answer and be correct.

Dave


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Dave, it's the width of the throat. I just measured my .098 G Nocks and the throat depth is 10/32 deep.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

J-san said:


> So, If I want a 20 strand Angel Dyneema using Crown serving, I should get the large nocks?


I've found that that combination works just fine.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Many thanks for clearing this up!


Also, how do the small nocks work with an 18 strand Angel dyneema string with Crown serving? Leighton, my Angel string has begun to fray (think it is due to it hitting my bracer) and I've got the small pin-nocks. I'll have to get another string from you to fit my nocks.


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

From my experiance 18 Strands of ASB and Crown works relatively well. Little tight, but if I were you I would go with 16 strands


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

J-san said:


> Many thanks for clearing this up!
> 
> 
> Also, how do the small nocks work with an 18 strand Angel dyneema string with Crown serving? Leighton, my Angel string has begun to fray (think it is due to it hitting my bracer) and I've got the small pin-nocks. I'll have to get another string from you to fit my nocks.


Uh....I have no idea... =D I chose the large G-nock because I knew 18 strands 8125 with halo serving worked perfectly for them. =D

Wow, your angel strings last longer than mine. =D (Probably has something to do with the quantity of arrows I shoot and the poor string maintance )

I would imagine that 18 strands angel with crown would work for the small g-nocks. If anything, it would be slightly too large. I can't give you any concrete information though. Sorry.

-Leighton


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Leighton said:


> I've found that that combination works just fine.


depends what size Crown you use


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Jim C said:


> depends what size Crown you use


Yes, but I knew what size Crown he has.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

point taken


----------

